# [XGL] XGL w Gentoo - pyt. dotyczące jakości

## sabby7890

Witam,

Chciałbym się zapytać użytkowników, którzy mają zainstalowany XGL, jak to się sprawuje na Gentoo??

Chodzi mi głównie o możliwość odinstalowania po ludzku, polskie litery i menedżer okien (czy toto działa z KWin)?

XGL miałem jeszcze na Fedorze, jednak brak polskich liter bardzo mi doskwierał. Jeśli komuś udało się to postawić proszę o opinie  :Smile: 

Problemy z filmami i grami znam, gry odpale w osobnym X'ie a filmy w OpenGL to nie ma problemu.

PS. Nie potrzebuję poradnika JAK to zrobić, wolę zająć się tym sam - chodzi mi o to czy DA się w ogóle z zainstalować XGL z założeniami jakie przedstawiłem powyżej.

Pozdrawiam

Tomek

----------

## ukl

Polskie litery ok, odinstalować też się da - ale trzeba uważać to się wyrzuca... Jednak ergo wydaje mi sie, że compiz jest jeszcze nie do końca dopracowany, aby można było go używać w codziennej pracy - bardziej jako ciekawostka.

----------

## wodzik

wszystko w sumie ladnie dziala. nawet przy przezroczystosci na fulscreenie sie nie tnie (u mnie). jedynie z wyjsciem sdl z konsoli, nie idzie zrobic przezroczystosci. w sumie mozna normalnie uzywac, moze pozatym, ze niektore programy sie nie wlaczaja ;] mialem tak chyba przy bmpx i czyms jeszcze.

----------

## sabby7890

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi. Zrobię mały eksperyment, zainstaluję go (trzeba przejść na modularny X...) i zobaczę jak ze stabilnością u mnie. W sumie ciekawostka fajna, wydawał mi się wygodny (na sześcianie lepiej można ogarnąć co się ma na pulpicie). Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dziękuję!

Tomek

----------

## Gabrys

XGL działa świetnie. Bardzo stabilnie i w ogóle nie sprawia większych problemów.

Compiz NIE współpracuje z żadnym menedżerem okien. On JEST menedżerem okien. Jedyne co, że można (a nawet trzeba) osobno odpalić menedżer dekoracji okien, ale niestety jest to gnome-window-decorator (ewentualnie cgwd czyli Custimized Gnome Window Decorator). Więc z KWin nie współpracuje.

Ale z KDE daje radę, wystarczy rzucić okiem na XGL HOWTO na Gentoo-Wiki.com.

----------

## sabby7890

Stabilność to dla mnie podstawa. Compiza jakoś przeboleję, liczy się funkcjonalność, stabilność i możliwość pisania po polsku  :Smile:  Jak na moje potrzeby, XGL jest bardzo przydatny. Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Odsyłam do HOWTO XGL na Gentoo-Wiki.com. Przeczytaj i powróć, aby zadawać pytania. Dziwi mnie np. pytanie o możliwość pisania po polsku.

----------

## sabby7890

Interesują mnie subiektywne opinie a nie żadne porady jak zainstalować bo z tym nie martw się, znakomicie sobie sam poradzę. 

1. A co do pytania z polskimi literami - kiedyś jak postawiłem XGL za chiny ludowe nie mogłem włączyć w nim obsługi polskiej klawiatury. Nie liczę ile poradników HOWTO przeczytałem i ilu sposobów próbowałem, cały czas layout klawiatury był en_US. Instalowałem jednak z nieoficjalnych skompilowanych paczek i to była zapewne tego wina.

2. Co do odinstalowywania - XGL nadpisał mi stare X'y (wiem, że dziwne lecz tak było), a emergowe'ać na nowo X mi się po prostu nie chce.

3. Co do sugestii o HOWTO - nie spytałem jak zainstalować. Wyraźnie to zaznaczyłem Spytałem czy warto. Przeczytaj jeszcze raz post scriptum pod moim postem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Nie mówię Ci, abyś przeczytał HOWTO w celu zainstalowania Xgl-a. Po prostu w tym dokumencie są zawarte odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania (wprost lub nie wprost). Jeśli np. w jednym skrypcie startowym mamy setxkbcośtam it_IT (change to your layout), to chyba oznacza, że autor przewidział Twoje problemy z brakiem pliterek? Poza tym w mojej stopce na forum jest Xgl, a jak widzisz używam polskich literek z powodzeniem.

----------

## sabby7890

Rozumiem o co Ci chodzi, ale nie chcę tutaj rozpoczynać kłótni, bo mam wrażenie że mój post mógł zostać odebrany jako atak.

Doświadczyłem kilku dziwnych problemów z XGL i chciałem poznać opinie użytkowników na jego temat.

EOT, przeglądam te forum chyba z rok i dopiero teraz odważyłem się na nim napisać, na następnego posta jednak poczekam jeszcze ze 2 lata  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

Tomek

----------

## Raku

 *sabby7890 wrote:*   

> Rozumiem o co Ci chodzi, ale nie chcę tutaj rozpoczynać kłótni, bo mam wrażenie że mój post mógł zostać odebrany jako atak.
> 
> Doświadczyłem kilku dziwnych problemów z XGL i chciałem poznać opinie użytkowników na jego temat.

 

Czy odesłanie do how-to, manuala czy podanie jakiegoś linka musi być od razu odbierane jako atak?

 *Quote:*   

> EOT, przeglądam te forum chyba z rok i dopiero teraz odważyłem się na nim napisać, na następnego posta jednak poczekam jeszcze ze 2 lata  

 

nikt cię nie wygania. Jednak nie ma sensu dyskutować o czymś, co już zostało przez kogoś opisane.

Gabrys, pisząc  *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Przeczytaj i powróć, aby zadawać pytania.

  miał zapewne na myśli, że twoje wątpliwości mogą się rozwiać po przeczytaniu instrukcji instalacji XGLa, a  jeśli nie wszystko będzie dla ciebie jasne po lekturze, to wówczas można próbować to tutaj wyjaśniać.[/quote]

----------

## sabby7890

Eh, źle się zrozumieliśmy  :Smile:  EOT

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Aktyn

 *sabby7890 wrote:*   

> znakomicie sobie sam poradzę ...  

 

 *sabby7890 wrote:*   

> kiedyś jak postawiłem XGL za chiny ludowe nie mogłem włączyć w nim obsługi polskiej klawiatury. Nie liczę ile poradników HOWTO przeczytałem i ilu sposobów próbowałem...

  EDIT: nie przejmuj sie, też sobie czasem tak daje rade   :Wink: 

 *sabby7890 wrote:*   

> emergowe'ać na nowo X mi się po prostu nie chce.

  rzeczywiście... masa roboty   :Surprised: 

 *sabby7890 wrote:*   

> Wyraźnie to zaznaczyłem Spytałem czy warto

 

Moim zdaniem nie, chociaz nie wiem po co ci opinia innych

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sabby7890

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Moim zdaniem nie, chociaz nie wiem po co ci opinia innych

 

Chciałem wiedzieć z czystej ciekawości  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

 *sabby7890 wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   Moim zdaniem nie, chociaz nie wiem po co ci opinia innych 
> 
> Chciałem wiedzieć z czystej ciekawości 

 

Każdy ma z pewnością inne zdanie na ten temat. Wg. mnie warto, zresztą z powodzeniem korzystam z Xgl na desktopie i szczerze mówiąc nie przypominam sobie jakiś większych problemów z czymkolwiek. Co do stabliności to aktualnie jest naprawdę dobrze (chyba że tylko ja mam takiego farta), problemy ze stabilnością Compiza skończyły się u mnie jakieś pare miesięcy temu. <OT>Bardziej martwią mnie ostatnie problemy ze stabilnością Xfce4</OT>

----------

## Gabrys

on stabilność: niektórym ludziom częściej sypie się KWin niż innym Compiz/Xgl

----------

## sabby7890

Niedlugo będę testować   :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

OK, to korzystając z tematu trochę pomarudzę.

Na początek wersje aplikacji, które u mnie śmigają:

xgl 0.0.1_pre20060714-r1

compiz-quinnstorm 0.0.13.20

cgwd 0.6

Teraz problemy:

compiz-quinnstorm 0.0.13.31 zachowuje się dziwnie, np. podpowiedzi (hinty) zamiast się wyłaniać z przeźroczystości "powiększają się" od zera do 100%, ponadto przy pewnych ustawieniach w ogóle znikają i jeszcze zostawiają artefakty (sic!). Przestaje też działać efekt wobbly przy pikaniu pc-speakerem (co bardzo fajnie wygląda, np. gdy ustawimy sobie pikanie przy nadejściu nowej rozmowy czy maila).

Obejście problemu: zainstalować compiz-quinnstorm 0.0.13.20

przy compiz-quinnstorm i włączonym module scale, niezależnie od konfiguracji, najechanie na trzy z czterech rogów pulpitu wyświetla listę okienek. Bardzo wkurza. Ponadto również niezależnie od konfiguracji scale przechwytuje F11 i F12. W compiz-vanilla daje się to ustawić, ale kosztem mniejszych możliwości przy innych modułach. Zatem...

Obejście problemu: wyłączyć moduł scale (w gset-compiz). Tracimy jedną z fajnych opcji, ale dla mnie nie okazała się jakoś bardzo przydatna, więc może nie czas płakać.

gcompiz-themer: za cholerę nie chce się ściągać, więc go po prostu nie ma, wynik -> mamy do wyboru tylko dwa wyglądy dekoracji okien: domyślne gnome-window-decoratora i domyślne cgwd.

Efekt wobbly: należy ustawić parametry efektu na mniej wkurzające niż domyślne dla compiz-quinnstorm, czyli w okolicach 8 dla jednej wartości i 3 dla drugiej (albo odwrotnie).

Efekt trailfocus: redukcja kolorów dla nieaktywnych okienek albo działa na zasadzie kolorowy-czarnobiały (bez progresji) albo w ogóle (czyli wszystkie okienka kolorowe).

Panoramiczne przewijanie pulpitów (Ctrl-Alt-Dół): albo nie działa w ogóle, albo po wybraniu pulpitu obraca się na dolną ścianę, więc trzeba Ctrl-Alt-Góra, żeby wrócić do dobrego pulpitu.

To chyba wszystko. Da się żyć. Powodzenia  :Smile: .

----------

## sabby7890

Gabrys -Dzięki!

Z tym sobie pokombinuję, na pewno da się to jakoś poprawić  :Smile:  Od rana do teraz męczyłem się z błędem przy emerge compiza, ale juz raczej wszystko śmiga  :Smile: 

BTW chyba wygram zakład, bo założyłem się z kumplem który zachwyca się Vistą, że Linux potrafi o wiele więcej, więc jak uda mi się dobrze postawić tego XGL'a mam 50zł  w kieszni  :Laughing: 

PS. Emerge gtk+ (z compiza) mi marudzi, że cairo powinien być skompilowany z flagami X i pdf, tak więc musiałem dodać "x11-libs/cairo glitz X pdf" do /etc/portage/package.use. Nie wiem czy dobrze robię, ale mam nadzieję że zadziała  :Smile: 

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

Tomek

----------

## Gabrys

 *sabby7890 wrote:*   

> PS. Emerge gtk+ (z compiza) mi marudzi, że cairo powinien być skompilowany z flagami X i pdf, tak więc musiałem dodać "x11-libs/cairo glitz X pdf" do /etc/portage/package.use. Nie wiem czy dobrze robię, ale mam nadzieję że zadziała 

 

Dobrze robisz. Jeszcze zanim cokolwiek zacząłeś robić, ale może być teraz zasyncuj sobie drzewo portage i koniecznie daj emerge -uDN world, bo niektóre pakiety wymagają dość nowych paczek, a nie do końca o tym informują (przynajmniej u kumpla coś tam się nie dało zainstalować, aż dałem emerge -uDN world i wtedy wszystko zaczęło się ładnie emerge'ować).

Dodam jeszcze kilka info, bo zapomniałem:

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords/x11

=media-libs/glitz-0.5.6

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5

=x11-wm/cgwd-0.6

=x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.20

=x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1

=media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_pre20060716

=media-libs/glew-1.3.4-r1

=x11-misc/gcompizthemer-0.20

=x11-misc/gcompizthemer-themes-0.7

=x11-libs/cairo-1.2.0-r1

=dev-python/pycairo-1.2.0

=x11-apps/xwd-1.0.1
```

Jeśli któreś pakiety niewiadomo dlaczego są ani nie x86, ani nie najnowsze ~x86, to też z jakiegoś powodu tak postanowiłem, więc warto się ich trzymać (choć już nie pamiętam dlaczego).

Jeśli używasz KDE, to rzuć okiem jakie kde-paczki są w xgl-coffee portage overlay'u i sobie je przekompiluj, bo mogą robić różne jaja.

To chyba wszystko, mam nadzieję, że jakoś pomogłem.

----------

## Ratman

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Panoramiczne przewijanie pulpitów (Ctrl-Alt-Dół): albo nie działa w ogóle, albo po wybraniu pulpitu obraca się na dolną ścianę, więc trzeba Ctrl-Alt-Góra, żeby wrócić do dobrego pulpitu.
> 
> 

 

o ile pamiętam to teraz działa na (Ctrl+Alt+PageDown)

----------

## sabby7890

Xgl - dziwny problem:

```

localhost xgl # Xgl :1

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/localhost:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

Fatal server error:

No DDX module loaded

```

Gdzieś przeczytałem, że libxglx.so to symlink do libGL.so, który u mnie jest w /usr/lib. Po zlinkowaniu komunikat wygląda następująco:

```

localhost xgl # Xgl :1

dlsym: moduleVersion: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so: undefined symbol: moduleVersion

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/localhost:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

Fatal server error:

No DDX module loaded

```

Problem może być z modularnymi X'ami (jednak gdy instalowałem X'y na początku postępowałem zgodnie z Howto Modular Xorg, więc darowalem sobie reinstalację):

```

localhost xgl # equery list x

[ Searching for package 'x' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-arch/cabextract-1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 (4.1.2)

[I--] [ ~] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.70.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.12-r4 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/x264-svn-20060612 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2 (1)

[I--] [ ~] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.9 (0.10)

[I--] [ ~] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8.12 (0.8)

[I--] [ ~] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.9 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-arts-0.7.1-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-esd-1.2.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-mikmod-1.2.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-oss-1.2.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/sox-12.17.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716 (0)

[I--] [M ] sys-apps/busybox-1.00-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2 (0)

[I--] [M ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 (0)

[I--] [ -] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/xft-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxklavier-2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-terms/xterm-215 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1 (0)

```

Przy instalacji Xgl postępowałem zgodnie z Howto... jak robię coś głupiego niech ktoś napisze że robię coś głupiego, to poczekam aż XGL wejdzie do portage bo już nie mam siły  :Smile: 

PS. Wszystko było w porządku do czasu gdy chciałem przetestować XGL

```
Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv
```

Wtedy okazało się, że XGL się sypie.

Jeszcze jedna rzecz: po uruchomieniu kompa pojawia się login tekstowy, startx dopiero uruchamia X'y (nie uruchamia się KDM).

Pozdrawiam

Tomek

----------

## Gabrys

```
quake@kornel ~ $ equery belongs /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so in *... ]

x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1 (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so)
```

Czyli /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so nie jest żadnym linkiem tylko jest zapewniany przez xgl.

od raku: znaczniki

----------

## sabby7890

```
tommy@localhost ~ $ equery belongs /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so in *... ]

tommy@localhost ~ $
```

Chyba się poddaję  :Smile: 

od raku: znaczniki

----------

## Gabrys

Absolutnie nie mam pojęcia w takim razie o co może chodzić, ale przeglądając wynik polecenia emerge -pv xgl -et naszło mnie kilka sugestii/pytań:

1. emerge -uDN world

2. czy masz dri w USE

3. czy VIDEO_CARDS w /etc/make.conf masz ustawioną swoją (i tylko swoją) kartę

4. czy masz -dlloader w USE

Jeśli nie, to zrób zmiany w /etc/make.conf i goto 1  :Smile: 

Nie wiem, czy coś z tego pomoże, ale tak mam ja i działa, więc może o coś z tych flag chodzi.

PS. jaką masz grafikę?

----------

## sabby7890

Mam GeForce FX5500 NVidii, ale sterowniki do niej nie pochodzą z portage tylko ze strony NVidii.

Teraz zrozumiałem, jak długa droga mnie czeka że móc powiedzieć że jestem początkującym z prawdziwego zdarzenia  :Smile: 

Hm, przy emerge -uDN world --pretend USE dri i -dlloader nie pojawia się nigdzie, więc nie wiem czy jest dobrze. Mam teraz nowe Gentoo, bootstrapowałem i zainstalowałem wszystko od 0 jakiś tydzień temu, więc nie wiem czy emerge world jest potrzebny?

Nie wiem czy ktokolwiek zetknął się z takim problem, na tym forum jedna osoba miała coś takiego i odesłali ją do 130-stronicowego wątku o XGL, który prawie udało mi się przeczytać, ale nie wnosi nic (a libxglx.so nie ma wcale)

PS. Napisałem że z instalacją sam sobie poradzę... heh:) Tych flag akurat nie miałem (instalowałem x'y przez emerge xf86-video-nv etc), zemerguje world wieczorem. Jak nie zadziała, zostanę przy starych X'ach  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam i dzięki za pomoc

Tomek

----------

## Gabrys

Nie chciałbym, żebyś wiązał jakieś wielkie nadzieje z moimi radami.

Po prostu wygląda MI to na brak jakichś flag albo nieaktualny system (choć sprzed tygodnia, to jednak powinien przeżyć  :Wink:  ). Postanowiłem więc (jeśli nawet nie pomoże) wyeliminować jedną z różnic, która hipotetycznie mogłaby być źródłem problemu.

Dla jasności, nie chodziło mi o sprawdzanie czy wśród emerge -uDN world będzie coś z flagami dlloader, dri i nvidia w VIDEO_CARDS, tylko o to, żeby dodać te flagi (dlloader nawet z minusem) do USE i wtedy dać emerge -uDN world, coby wszędzie, gdzie występują przekompilować (a przy okazji zrobi się update systemu).

Właśnie czytałem gdzieś na forum Twój wątek o dziwnie zachowujących się sterownikach nvidii. Może (strzelam zupełnie na ślepo  :Exclamation: ) chodzi właśnie o przełącznik dri w USE. Mimo wszystko fajniej byłoby, gdybyś miał te sterowniki zainstalowane przez portage, bo może i przez, to że portage "nie wie", że je masz, są jakieś problemy.

Życzę powodzenia. [Jakże się cieszę, że ja nie doświadczam takich problemów, szkoda tylko, że no-sources nie chcą działać z ndiswrapperem.]

----------

## sabby7890

Myślę nad tym cały czas od 2 dni i zrobiłem sobie listę co może nie działać, małymi kroczkami już dojdę do rozwiązania (mam nadzieję  :Smile: )

- może nie działać przez właśnie te stery z nvidii

- przez instalowanie X'ów po swojemu (stery pewnie przez to własnie nie działają  :Smile:  )

- przez inny, dziwny problem, który spowoduje sudo rm -fr / i reinstalację  :Smile: 

Gabrys, dzięki za pomoc. Będę trzymał się Twoich rad i spróbuję postawić tego XGL'a. 

Pozdrawiam

Tomek

----------

## Petherson

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> gcompiz-themer: za cholerę nie chce się ściągać, więc go po prostu nie ma, wynik -> mamy do wyboru tylko dwa wyglądy dekoracji okien: domyślne gnome-window-decoratora i domyślne cgwd.

 

Ściągnąć to jeszcze się dał, ale przy każdej próbie odpalenia jedynym efektem było "naruszenie ochrony pamięci". A po ostatnim zaktualizowaniu xgl-coffee themer zniknął.

Czy w ogóle ktoś widział jak to wygląda/działą?

----------

## Gabrys

 *Petherson wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   gcompiz-themer: za cholerę nie chce się ściągać, więc go po prostu nie ma, wynik -> mamy do wyboru tylko dwa wyglądy dekoracji okien: domyślne gnome-window-decoratora i domyślne cgwd. 
> 
> Ściągnąć to jeszcze się dał, ale przy każdej próbie odpalenia jedynym efektem było "naruszenie ochrony pamięci". A po ostatnim zaktualizowaniu xgl-coffee themer zniknął.
> 
> Czy w ogóle ktoś widział jak to wygląda/działą?

 

Gdybyś opublikował gdzieś to co się ściągnęło, to mógłbym spróbować to odpalić. Próbowałem emerge'ować wszystkie możliwe wersje i zawsze nie potrafił ściągnąć  :Sad: .

EDIT:

Spróbował odpalić i zrobić skrina  :Wink: 

----------

## Petherson

No to trochę kiszka, bo przy emerge -uD world strasznie mnie denerwowały "wyrzuty", że nie można tego zaktualizować więc pojechałem emerge -C themer-a. Zostały mi tylko distfiles-y gcompizthemer-a i gcompizthemer-themes-a, z którymi i tak nie wiele można zrobić.

----------

## Gabrys

No właśnie o distfilesach mówię, żebyś wystawił.

----------

## Petherson

Zorientowałem się troche w temacie i sprawa wygląda tak:

1 distfiles-y to już stara bajka (bo i tak nie mam do nich ebuilda, a sam nie potrafie takich rzeczy robić)

2 gcompizthemer - jednak istnieje i daje się spokojnie ściągnąć i zainstalować, tylko że jest pod inną nazwą:

```
x11-misc/cgwd-themes

x11-wm/cgwd
```

To wszystko czego Ci potrzeba, po instalacji do menu zostaje dodana pozycja "cgwdthemer", która jest odpalana przez polecenie 

```
gcompizthemer -i
```

 co oczywiście u mnie w dalszym ciągu owocuje naruszeniem ochrony pamięci. Bez opcji -i (install) jest to samo, z jakiegoś powodu u mnie to nie działa.

Spróbuj z tym gcwd, jak nie dasz rady tego też ściągnąć, to jakoś podeślę Ci te distfiles-y.

----------

## arsen

musisz przez dbus odpalać

```

dbus-launch gcompizthemer

```

lub dodaj dbus do runlevel.

----------

## Gabrys

Skriny:

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/4954/gcompizthemermx1.png

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/9185/gcompizthemer1ql7.png

a paczka leży tymczasowo tu:

http://158.75.205.24/quake/compiz/gcompizthemer-0.20.tar.bz2

http://158.75.205.24/quake/compiz/gcompizthemer-themes-0.7.tar.bz2

Gdyby ktoś mógł to gdzieś wrzucić to byłoby super, bo uptime tego kompa waha się w granicach 50%.

Obsługa plików:

Wrzucamy do /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

